# Little Mini OS



## binsky3333 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone i have figured out that i have enough programming experience to maybe make my very own operating system. I know that i am going to code most of it in C++... though the problem is how can i boot the c++ program i made from a floppy. Will i have to make some kind of bootloader or what? All i want to do is boot a simple hello world program from a floppy. Also i dont want to use a MS-DOS start up disk.


Thanks!


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 13, 2009)

as far as i know the only way you can make an OS is compile your own Linux kernel, modify open source Ubuntu (not really making one, more like editing it) or learn Assembly programming.

i don't think your going to get far creating an operating system in C++...thats an out dated windows app language.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2009)

as said in your other thread, C++ code aint going to run in DOS.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, I threw out my Borland C complier for DOS a long time ago.

But if you wanted to play around with an OS: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/singularity/

300MB of source code to fiddle with


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at google for some open source bootloader like Grub, Lilo, whatever... to boot your OS.

If you want to fiddle with an OS, I recommend you to try some Linux. Go for Linux core/stripped distro or something like Gentoo, Arch...


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yea i found a really good site on OS development. It is http://www.osdever.net/tutorials.php?cat=0&sort=1 It has been working great so far.


----------



## ktr (Feb 13, 2009)

Check this mini O/S out: http://www.menuetos.net/


----------

